# Greatest model engineer - Cherry Hill



## waitimg for orders (Jun 30, 2015)

This is going to come as a shock to some, but the greatest model engineer living today is a woman.
Her name is Cherry Hill, and she both designs and makes exquisite models of a quality that has never been equalled.

Should you have engineering in your soul, the work she creates will amaze, fascinate and indeed obsess.

If you have anyone who wants to buy you a special gift, or just want to spoil yourself, buy David Carpenter's book "Cherry's Model Engines- the story of the remarkable Cherry Hill" ISBN 978-0-7198-1421-1. Frustratingly, the illustrations, although fine, are just too small to do these miniature masterpieces justice but until something better comes along, this will have to do.


----------



## Graham Wallace (May 6, 2006)

WFO,

Is that Dave Carpenter the same David Carpenter who wrote and published in 2003,"Dockland Apprentice"?

Ooops Checked in Google, Dave Carpenter is a modeller, his book on Cherry Hill is on Amazon around $48 Canadian. Mainly traction Engines and each one takes around 7000 hours to complete.

Graham


----------

